# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2015



## Vince (1 Jun 2015 às 08:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## vamm (1 Jun 2015 às 12:39)

Um início de Junho que nasceu completamente cinzento e fresco, limpou, mas agora tem um vento moderado a forte por estes lados da Costa.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 15:20)

Como previsto, começa a aparecer nebulosidade convectiva no sueste alentejano e serra algarvia:


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 17:26)

Formam-se células de possível trovoada perto da fronteira, ainda não há descargas naquela zona:









 já serão prováveis bons motivos para fotos interessantes das nuvens.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Jun 2015 às 17:37)

StormRic disse:


> Formam-se células de possível trovoada perto da fronteira, ainda não há descargas naquela zona:
> 
> já serão prováveis bons motivos para fotos interessantes das nuvens.



Aqui vai! Nada de muito significativo, contudo...


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 17:43)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Aqui vai! Nada de muito significativo, contudo...



 exacto. As bases das nuvens mostram algum potencial convectivo mas deve haver pouca humidade, à superfície anda à volta dos 20-25%. Está bem quentinho por aí, 33ºC. Os cumulonimbus estão do outro lado da fronteira mas perto de Barrancos.
É perceptível a direcção do movimento destas nuvens?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Jun 2015 às 17:57)

StormRic disse:


> exacto. As bases das nuvens mostram algum potencial convectivo mas deve haver pouca humidade, à superfície anda à volta dos 20-25%. Está bem quentinho por aí, 33ºC. Os cumulonimbus estão do outro lado da fronteira mas perto de Barrancos.
> É perceptível a direcção do movimento destas nuvens?



Não, não é percetível. Contudo poderei inferir que é qualquer coisa como Este-Oeste, pois olhando para Oeste o céu está completamente limpo, sendo que a Este apresenta o aspeto da foto que coloquei. Por outras palavras, as nuvens "morrem" mesmo aqui por cima, não avançando muito mais para Oeste. E sim, está muito calor!!!


----------



## Thomar (3 Jun 2015 às 12:29)

Deve estar um belo dia de praia pelo Algarve que segue quentinho, com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a +30ºC (dados IPMA e Wunderground) 
e temperaturas do mar a rondar os +20ºC. (dados IPMA e Instituto Hidrográfico)



> http://www.hidrografico.pt/
> 
> _Faro Costeira
> Boia de Faro Costeira, 03 de Junho
> ...


----------



## vamm (3 Jun 2015 às 12:58)

Ontem pelas 19h, quando ia para Castro Verde, avistavam-se muitas nuvens ao longe.


----------



## Thomar (3 Jun 2015 às 15:08)

Muito calor por Ponte de Sôr, às 14h45m +35ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 15:58)

vamm disse:


> Ontem pelas 19h, quando ia para Castro Verde, avistavam-se muitas nuvens ao longe.



Houve realmente algum início de formação de nuvens convectivas mas não passaram do estádio inicial, tinham pouca profundidade. Dissiparam-se uma hora mais tarde.
Imagem das 19h:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2015 às 16:07)

*15:00 REDE IPMA*

Elvas: *36,7ºC*
Amareleja: *36,1*
Oriola,Portel: *35,9ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jun 2015 às 16:23)

*Wunderground :

São Miguel de Machede, ÉVORA: 38,5ºC
Amareleja, BEJA: 36ºC
Herdade Bemposta, BEJA : 35,5ºC
Serpa, BEJA : 35,8ºC
*


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 16:49)

Às 16h:
Elvas chegou aos 37,5ºC, Amareleja 36,4ºC e Oriola 36,5ºC, estas últimas ainda pareciam estar a subir.

Beja 36,4ºC; Portalegre(cidade) 35,8ºC.






36,8ºC em Alvega e 36,6ºC em Reguengos. Lideram a seguir a Elvas.

17 estações acima dos 35ºC!


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

Elvas ainda conseguiu subir mais uma décima, *37,6ºC* às 17 horas! Reguengos e Portalegre (cidade) *36,9ºC*.
Beja subiu para 36,7ºC; Évora 35,3ºC; Oriola 36,8ºC (subidas de três décimas em relação à hora anterior).
Alvega manteve os 36,8ºC.






9 estações acima dos 36ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jun 2015 às 18:11)

17H locais ( IPMA e previsão GFS)
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/temperatures-2m-hd/3h.htm


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 21:20)

Temperaturas ainda acima de 35ºC às 20 h, menos de uma hora antes do pôr-do-sol, Portalegre e Elvas:


----------



## vamm (4 Jun 2015 às 09:02)

Bom dia! 
A manhã começou bem quentinha, até mesmo aqui no litoral. Há alguma maresia/nevoeiro junto à linha do mar, mas nada de especial já.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 19:18)

Tarde quente no Alentejo 
-Beja: *37ºC*
-Elvas: *36,9ºC



*


----------



## vamm (5 Jun 2015 às 16:55)

Avista-se o topo da célula de Castelo Branco daqui da Ribeira da Azenha.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 21:58)

vamm disse:


> Avista-se o topo da célula de Castelo Branco daqui da Ribeira da Azenha.



 isso é uma longa visada mesmo, nada menos de 250 Km!


----------



## vamm (6 Jun 2015 às 08:11)

StormRic disse:


> isso é uma longa visada mesmo, nada menos de 250 Km!


Cerca de 350/370km de distância.

Não se nota muito na foto, porque havia muita poeira no ar ou maresia (mas é mais certo ser poeira), mas na zona central da foto nota-se as nuvens. Foi tirada às 16h15/16h20.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jun 2015 às 14:14)

Imensa poeira no ar, ao ponto de reduzir a visibilidade em alguns km comparativamente ao que se observa normalmente!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2015 às 15:28)

Estremoz: temperatura a atingir os 35,5 ºC às 15h05, momento em que se levantou muito vento, com rajadas de sul/sudoeste... Por agora alguns cúmulos pouco desenvolvidos, que seguem para nordeste, e uma intensa bruma que reduz notavelmente a visibilidade; cheiro muito forte de pó no ar e temperatura nos 33,6 ºC.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jun 2015 às 16:18)

Interessante desenvolvimento a NE - E (parece-me ser tudo em Espanha)


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 16:19)

aguaceiros na zona de Barrancos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jun 2015 às 16:33)

"Célula de Barrancos" vista de Moura. Desenvolvimento bastante rápido (comparar com a imagem que coloquei anteriormente)


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 16:43)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> "Célula de Barrancos" vista de Moura. Desenvolvimento bastante rápido (comparar com a imagem que coloquei anteriormente)



 Boas fotos, excelente vigilância!
Inesperada actividade tão a sul!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

Mais duas fotos da mesma célula






(Pormenor)


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

vamm disse:


> Cerca de 350/370km de distância.
> 
> Não se nota muito na foto, porque havia muita poeira no ar ou maresia (mas é mais certo ser poeira), mas na zona central da foto nota-se as nuvens. Foi tirada às 16h15/16h20.



 grande visada! São 250-270 Km (350 Km só ao largo da costa sul do Algarve ).


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 17:51)

Continuam em grande actividade mas sem se moverem muito, as células a leste de Moura, zona de Amareleja/Barrancos:


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2015 às 17:57)

Sobre Borba, às 17h40... Lento movimento para noroeste; vai-se dissipar rapidamente...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 18:11)

As células de Amareleja/Barrancos devem estar a dar bom espectáculo:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 18:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Sobre Borba, às 17h40... Lento movimento para noroeste; vai-se dissipar rapidamente...



Ainda persiste:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jun 2015 às 18:29)

StormRic disse:


> As células de Amareleja/Barrancos devem estar a dar bom espectáculo:



E estão! Não resisti e fui fazer uma "caçada" a estas células (apesar do intenso protesto familiar...). Muita chuva, alguma trovoada... Vou organizar as fotos e já as coloco aqui!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2015 às 18:36)

São formações nebulosas que adquirem algum desenvolvimento vertical mas que se dissipam rapidamente, sendo substituídas por novas células...  Sem trovoada nem precipitação perceptível. 

Podem observar pela webcam do meteoredondo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jun 2015 às 18:49)

Algumas fotos da "caçada" à célula de Safara/Barrancos

Logo à saída de Moura (estrada Moura-Safara) - 17:30





No início da reta de Safara (a cerca de 8 Km desta localidade do concelho de Moura) - 17:40













Próximo do cruzamento de Santo Amador - 17:45









Entre Santo Amador e Safara: cada vez mais próximo! - 17:47


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2015 às 19:00)

Célula em desenvolvimento a sueste de Estremoz (18h50)


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jun 2015 às 19:02)

Ao chegar ao cruzamento da Amareleja, já quase em Safara, virei à esquerda para obter uma boa visão para Leste. A localidade que se vê nas fotos 1 e 2 é Safara. - 17:50. A esta hora ouvi também os primeiros trovões.














Safara mesmo em frente! - 17:55





Após atravessar Safara, já na estrada para Santo Aleixo da Restauração/Barrancos, os primeiros ENORMES pingos de chuva!





Após o cruzamento de Santo Aleixo da Restauração, junto à ponte. Chuva e trovoada. - 18:05. Aqui fiz inversão de marcha e voltei para trás, a bem da harmonia familiar!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> E estão! Não resisti e fui fazer uma "caçada" a estas células





Prof BioGeo disse:


> Algumas fotos da "caçada" à célula de Safara/Barrancos
> 
> Logo à saída de Moura (estrada Moura-Safara) - 17:30



 excelente! Ao mais puro estilo Storm Chaser! Havia descargas à vista?



Gerofil disse:


> Célula em desenvolvimento a sueste de Estremoz (18h50)


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 19:13)

a webcam de Redondo neste momento está assim:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jun 2015 às 19:15)

Por fim, pequeno vídeo para registar a chuva! Peço desculpa pela má qualidade e pela ilegalidade de ir a conduzir e a filmar...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/whhoorotgnqa6gx/P1090789.MOV?dl=0


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2015 às 19:29)

A célula que apareceu junto ao Alandroal por volta das 18h30 encontra-se ainda em fase de crescimento, não tendo ainda atingido a sua máxima maturidade. Vou sair agora para o campo para tentar conseguir captar alguma fotografia; regresso mais logo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 19:31)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Ao chegar ao cruzamento da Amareleja, já quase em Safara, virei à esquerda para obter uma boa visão para Leste. A localidade que se vê nas fotos 1 e 2 é Safara. - 17:50. A esta hora ouvi também os primeiros trovões.



 excelente!

Estas foram as descargas mais potentes registadas, já depois das 18:05, ainda deves tê-las sentido no caminho de volta:







Prof BioGeo disse:


> Por fim, pequeno vídeo para registar a chuva! Peço desculpa pela má qualidade e pela ilegalidade de ir a conduzir e a filmar...




pois, realmente com o trânsito incrível que estava...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2015 às 20:30)

Trovoada forte neste momento junto a Estremoz, vinda de sul... Não chove na cidade mas houve-se fortes trovões...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 20:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Trovoada forte neste momento junto a Estremoz, vinda de sul... Não chove na cidade mas houve-se fortes trovões...



A célula passou por um período em que parecia ir dissipar-se mas reactivou-se na última meia hora:










Na webcam de Redondo a célula já passou para o lado esquerdo:





Descargas registadas depois das 20h:


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2015 às 20:43)

A célula de Estremoz vista daqui:


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 20:46)

também consigo ver algo da célula de Estremoz mas muito mal, esta poeira não ajuda na visibilidade e não tenho propriamente vista limpa para aquele lado, mas só peço que dure mais 1horita +ou-, para poder ver uns relampagos


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Jun 2015 às 21:09)

Bacelo, Évora, 19:25, foto para N/NE:


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 21:10)

é isto, topo da célula de Estremoz? (tirada à 20min)


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2015 às 21:50)

Momentos antes de começar a chover/trovoada...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 22:01)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Bacelo, Évora, 19:25, foto para N/NE:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

AndréFrade disse:


> A célula de Estremoz vista daqui:





david 6 disse:


> é isto, topo da célula de Estremoz? (tirada à 20min)



 lindas, já com as cores do poente/poeirada!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Jun 2015 às 14:13)

Ar bastante abafado por Évora.

Será que a tarde vai trazer alguma coisa?


----------



## WiiSky70 (7 Jun 2015 às 14:37)

E já começou a chover na costa vicentina 

Edit : Foi apenas um pequeno aguaçeiro  

Há poucos momentos estava assim


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Jun 2015 às 15:20)

De volta ás "grandes" voltas  ( finalmente ), ontem foi dia de visitar novamente uma parte da belíssima costa Vicentina, mais propriamente no troço entre o cabo Sardão e a praia de Aljezur, 
algum calor logo pela manhã pela zona de Grândola ( +- 28º ), a aumentar a caminho de Sines ( +- 32º ) e o jipe a acusar também esse aumento  ( alterei o manómetro de temperatura para reagir logo com as variações de temperatura do motor, coisa que de origem propositadamente não faz ), mas a chegar a Sines a alcançar uns mais agradáveis +- 25º, 
paragens para a fotografia a iniciar no cabo Sardão, já com uns ainda mais agradáveis +-21º, ao longe vislumbrava uma nebulosidade, que já tinha visto pelas imagens de satélite antes de sair de casa, que a medida que eu ia descendo e "ela" subindo estragou um pouco a cor das fotos, mas assim tornou a tarde bastante fresca, tendo já perto da Zambujeira do Mar e Aljezur alcançado temperaturas na casa dos 19º já para o fim do dia,

também tive como "companhia" muito ao longe e já relatado uma "torre" interessante, fotografei, mas a neblina e pelos vistos a poeira era muita e mal se notava, alias comecei a ver o inicio da sua formação a passar Sines pelas +-12:30 h

fica um pequeno registo da volta e tempo, espero que gostem,


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

Vento forte com rajadas fortes e muita poeira aqui por Vendas Novas


----------



## Firefigther (7 Jun 2015 às 17:09)

Firefigther disse:


> Alerta - Aqui na Moita mais precisamente no Gaio Rosario ponte violenta de vento com pó á mistura provocou o alarme das pessoas, dipararam alarmes de viaturas, toldos voaram e deixou de se ver as ruas, nuvem em direcção ao Montijo.





Brunomc disse:


> Vento forte com rajadas fortes e muita poeira aqui por Vendas Novas


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2015 às 17:12)

Brunomc disse:


> Vento forte com rajadas fortes e muita poeira aqui por Vendas Novas


Acompanhamento no Seguimento Litoral Centro. É possível que tenha sido um micro/downburst.

Entretanto por aqui 32,9ºC com vento moderado, e alguma poeira no ar. Sem sinal de convectividade.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acompanhamento no Seguimento Litoral Centro. É possível que tenha sido um micro/downburst



Pode ter sido, a temperatura estava nos 36.6ºC e desceu logo para os 32.3ºC


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2015 às 17:35)




----------



## trepkos (7 Jun 2015 às 17:40)

Aqui em Évora já se sente a frente de rajada dessa célula. 

Levantou imenso pó.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2015 às 18:58)

Estremoz: vento moderado do quadrante sul a partir das 18h40... mas nada que se compare com as fortes rajadas vento de ontem à tarde, essas sim levantaram remoinhos de pó.

Entretanto a temperatura desceu dos 34,7 ºC (15h07) para os 29,4 ºC de agora...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

Rajada repentina de 60 km/h com descida de temperatura. 29,6ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2015 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas pingas de lama durante a manhã. Aqui, por volta, das 11h30m e as 12 horas, o vento soprou com algumas rajadas bem fortes e era só pó no ar. A estação Faro(Aeroporto), segundo o Ogimet registou uma rajada de 68.4 km/h. Não houve pânico nenhum, só lá para os lados da Tróia e Lisboa é que o pessoal é muito assustadiço.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jun 2015 às 20:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas pingas de lama durante a manhã. Aqui, por volta, das 11h30m e as 12 horas, o vento soprou com algumas rajadas bem fortes e era só pó no ar. A estação Faro(Aeroporto), segundo o Ogimet registou uma rajada de 68.4 km/h. Não houve pânico nenhum, só lá para os lados da Tróia e Lisboa é que o pessoal é muito assustadiço.



É para regar os cactos... Os Algarvios estão habituados a "F3" e ventos que destroem aeroportos, essas rajadas de que falam é para "meninos"


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2015 às 20:52)

24,0ºC, não parece vir a aumentar, após ter havido digamos uma "pseudo-convecção" que fez o vento disparar e a temperatura baixar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2015 às 23:05)

trovoadas disse:


> É para regar os cactos... Os Algarvios estão habituados a "F3" e ventos que destroem aeroportos, essas rajadas de que falam é para "meninos"



Agora, está na moda a plantação de figos de pita, logo é só para as pitas mesmo.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jun 2015 às 23:15)

calor, mosquitos, noites tropicais.


----------



## vamm (8 Jun 2015 às 00:13)

Hoje estive pelo algarve e de manhã vi nuvens que pareciam mammatus, mas depois achei que não seriam. E ao final da tarde, voltei a ver outras iguais e fiquei com dúvidas. Mas bom, agora é um pouco tarde para colocar aqui as fotografias, mas de manhã vou colocar.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 00:56)

Vitor TT disse:


> fica um pequeno registo da volta e tempo



 que lindas fotos e a costa é na verdade uma maravilha! Apanhaste a chegada da nuvem de poeira associada à extensa cobertura de nuvens altas mas deste-lhe "a volta" com umas imagens de belos tons, aquela gaivota sobre a esteira prateada ficou lindíssima bem como os tons desmaiados do poente! Um sonho de costa a chamar por nós...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 01:00)

trovoadas disse:


> É para regar os cactos... Os Algarvios estão habituados a "F3" e ventos que destroem aeroportos, essas rajadas de que falam é para "meninos"



 basta ser frequentador do Guincho/Serra de Sintra para não recear vento algum...


----------



## talingas (8 Jun 2015 às 01:00)

01:00H com 26,2ºC.... Não há quem aguente...


----------



## talingas (8 Jun 2015 às 01:07)

Bem creio que ouvi um trovão... Mas deve andar bem longe...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2015 às 01:11)

Um singular relâmpago, mas intenso. Mas não fez muito estrondo.

Pelo radar, está a rebentar algo a SE daqui. 

@talingas: Até não!


----------



## talingas (8 Jun 2015 às 01:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Um singular relâmpago, mas intenso. Mas não fez muito estrondo.
> 
> Pelo radar, está a rebentar algo a SE daqui.
> 
> @talingas: Até não!



Sim de facto é capaz de nem ter sido assim tão longe.. Até está a cair um aguaceiro fraquito e nem tinha reparado, só me cheirou agora a "terra molhada" e fui espreitar...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2015 às 01:36)

Como todas as células "portalegrenses"... o desfecho dá para adivinhar.  Já não chove nem relampeja, e o grosso da célula está a passar ao lado, pela serra. 26,5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2015 às 01:39)

Estas células formaram-se sobre o Alto Alentejo e migram agora para noroeste. Previsão de madrugada instável para a parte sul da região centro... (distritos de Santarém, Leiria e Coimbra).


----------



## vamm (8 Jun 2015 às 07:37)

vamm disse:


> Hoje estive pelo algarve e de manhã vi nuvens que pareciam mammatus, mas depois achei que não seriam. E ao final da tarde, voltei a ver outras iguais e fiquei com dúvidas. Mas bom, agora é um pouco tarde para colocar aqui as fotografias, mas de manhã vou colocar.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2015 às 07:59)

*7h40*... 





Sat24.com


----------



## trepkos (8 Jun 2015 às 11:02)

Por aqui choveu de noite a julgar pelo estado do carro.... está cheio de terra/lama.






Já estão 33 graus... espero bem que essa massa de células do sat venha para cá a ver se refreca que já não se aguenta o calor.


----------



## vamm (8 Jun 2015 às 11:16)

trepkos disse:


> Por aqui choveu de noite a julgar pelo estado do carro.... está cheio de terra/lama.


O meu ontem de manhã estava igual. Completamente lavadinho, acordei com ele às pintas castanhas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jun 2015 às 12:54)

Boa,

Por aqui o dia de domingo foi esquisito... abafado, sem vento, e céu completamente coberto... Mas no entanto o sem vento era ocasional, pois registei ventos repentinos intercalados de mais ou menos 1 a 2 minutos em que a poeirada andava toda pelo ar, mesas e cadeiras de esplanadas também lá iam de vez em quando quando o fenómeno se dava. Mas nada de outro mundo.

Associei a pequenos microburst que de volta e meia faziam das suas!! Registei em video as nuvens causadoras do fenómeno, pequeno video esse que irei postar aqui o quanto antes...

Por hoje tempo doentio e quente tal como de ontem, cheio de poeirada... Já vinha era uma boa trovoada para aliviar isto...pois está demais!


----------



## WiiSky70 (8 Jun 2015 às 13:47)

Sagres .


]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Boa,
> 
> Por aqui o dia de domingo foi esquisito... abafado, sem vento, e céu completamente coberto... Mas no entanto o sem vento era ocasional, pois registei ventos repentinos intercalados de mais ou menos 1 a 2 minutos em que a poeirada andava toda pelo ar, mesas e cadeiras de esplanadas também lá iam de vez em quando quando o fenómeno se dava. Mas nada de outro mundo.
> 
> ...



Não admira com o vento de SE persistente e temperaturas altas ..


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jun 2015 às 14:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora, está na moda a plantação de figos de pita, logo é só para as pitas mesmo.



Até essas sofrem coitadas Já nem seiva devem ter! Ninguém imagina a secura que vai no Algarve neste momento...até me dá sede só de pensar! Ainda pensei que chovesse algo estes dias mas tá quieto...quando embirra em não chover passa tudo ao lado!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jun 2015 às 17:17)

Boas,

Como prometido, deixo o video com o registo das correntes descendentes, em que se nota que a precipitação evapora ao longo do seu caminho e provoca os microburst. O video se tomarem atenção ao lado esquerdo da 'saliência' nota-se bem a precipitação nessas correntes! Foi o que consegui apanhar!!


Cumpr,


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

Nem apetece postar porque não se passa rigorosamente nada por aqui, o que se passa é sol e calor já há 1 mês e meio, ainda caíram umas pingas de noite mas foi uma coisa ridícula nem deve ter acumulado, queria acreditar que viesse para aqui alguma chuva e trovoada, mas infelizmente parece-me que não
Estão neste momento 33 graus


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jun 2015 às 19:36)

Este aviso amarelo foi ridículo por parte do impa e amanhã vai-se repetir a história


----------



## Fratel (8 Jun 2015 às 19:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Este aviso amarelo foi ridículo por parte do impa e amanhã vai-se repetir a história


Toda a tarde foi só sol e nuvens altas!!! Não percebo porque é o IPMA se engana ás vezes


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2015 às 20:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Até essas sofrem coitadas Já nem seiva devem ter! Ninguém imagina a secura que vai no Algarve neste momento...até me dá sede só de pensar! Ainda pensei que chovesse algo estes dias mas tá quieto...quando embirra em não chover passa tudo ao lado!



Hoje, já choveu mais lama.  O meu pópó é preto ficou acastanhado, dia feriado é dia de lavagem e deve ser à fila com estas pingas de lama fica tudo sujo.  Para chover assim, mais vale não chover e quem ganha são as lavagens automáticas. 

Sinceramente, não acreditei muito que chovesse, com a concentração de poeira bastante elevada, logo é um entrave à chuva por aqui.

Máxima: 26.0ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC
actual: 24.6ºC

Aproveitar os próximos dias que serão mais frescos, porque a partir do dia 14 a coisa promete aquecer e bem novamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2015 às 23:49)

Quase que dá para ver o que deve acontecer às células por aqui 






26,4ºC e máxima de 33,0ºC. Vento moderado de nordeste.


----------



## trepkos (9 Jun 2015 às 00:08)

Mais um dia extremamente quente e abafado. 

Já não há paciência para este tempo, o calor já é demais. Nem troveja nem faz sol, só estufa. 

Agora tenho 25 graus.. nem as noites arrefecem.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2015 às 01:27)

Linha de instabilidade estende-se agora desde a Grande Lisboa até à fronteira com Espanha. Vários núcleos convectivos desenvolvem trovoadas dispersas pelo Alto Alentejo. Seguem para norte... Vou sair à rua para tentar contemplar os relâmpagos que estarão a cair a noroeste de Estremoz.

Blitzortung.org


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 01:50)

Daqui nada vejo dessas células, provavelmente outras camadas nebulosas a tapar o horizonte.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2015 às 02:19)

Parece que a actividade eléctrica se dissipou... ainda deu para ver dois relâmpagos que iluminaram o céu ao longe.
A base da nebulosidade é relativamente baixa, caiem pingas grossas mas rapidamente evaporam porque a temperatura está nos 24,6 ºC (bem fresquinha!!!). O Raim Alarm mostra que novas células se vão formando sobre o Baixo Alentejo e migram para norte, pelo que não se descarta nova actividade eléctrica ao longo da madrugada.


----------



## vamm (9 Jun 2015 às 09:10)

Bom dia 
Por aqui há um manto cinzento, com alguma virga, mas agora já caiem umas pingas mais gradas e lamacentas.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2015 às 10:48)

Bom dia! Em Ponte de Sôr caiu um aguaceiro esta madrugada entre as 4h45m/5h, ainda foi um aguaceiro com intensidade.
Agora céu muito nublado, vento fraco ou nulo, e já +28ºC.

_P.s. As imagens de radar mostram precipitação aqui, mas não está a ocorrer, deve ser tudo virgas._


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2015 às 15:34)

Sol, calor e nuvens altas por aqui, não se passa rigorosamente nada nem se vai passar
e estamos nisto á 1 mês e meio...


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2015 às 15:40)

Muito escuro a oeste e norte de Ponte de Sôr mas por aqui não pinga.
Aquele aglomerado de pequenas células tem actividade eléctrica,
mas aqui dentro da cidade não se houve e muito menos se vê relâmpagos,
mas sei que fora da cidade são audíveis principalmente a NW.
Vento fraco, direcção variável ora de Sul ora de Oeste bem como de Norte.
Temperatura actual +29,5ºC!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 15:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sol, calor e nuvens altas por aqui, não se passa rigorosamente nada nem se vai passar
> e estamos nisto á 1 mês e meio...


Basta ver a imagem de radar que coloquei ontem que delimita a cúpula protectora de Portalegre 

Céu com nuvens altas, algumas provenientes duma bigorna das células a oeste. 29,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2015 às 15:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Basta ver a imagem de radar que coloquei ontem que delimita a cúpula protectora de Portalegre
> 
> Céu com nuvens altas, algumas provenientes duma bigorna das células a oeste. 29,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


é mesmo parece que existe aqui um escudo que nos protege da entrada de células


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 15:59)

Infelizmente sempre foi assim, às vezes pergunto me se a Serra de S. Mamede não terá alguma influência.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2015 às 16:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Infelizmente sempre foi assim, às vezes pergunto me se a Serra de S. Mamede não terá alguma influência.


é verdade mas nos últimos anos tem sido pior, e também partilho da tua opinião que a serra tem influencia


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2015 às 16:37)

O céu em Ponte de Sôr à cerca de uma hora atrás:

Céu a Norte




Céu a Oeste





Agora o céu está menos carregado a Norte mas ainda continua escuro a Oeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 21:56)

Células a passar a rés-vés agora... Sempre o mesmo.  25,9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 22:02)

células a nascer no alto alentejo, é desta que portalegre vai ter algo? ou vai continuar com o seu escudo à prova de células?


----------



## trepkos (9 Jun 2015 às 22:05)

Vejo relâmpagos para SE.

Não consigo é ver onde estão as células.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 22:13)

Relâmpagos a Este. Enfim.

@david 6: Bem ao lado...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 22:14)

trepkos disse:


> Vejo relâmpagos para SE.
> 
> Não consigo é ver onde estão as células.



nas descargas do meteomoita foi registado uma em Senhora da Saúde, Évora, há 10min talvez tenha sido essa

http://meteomoita.com/trovoada_pt.php


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jun 2015 às 22:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Relâmpagos a Este. Enfim.
> 
> @david 6: Bem ao lado...



SpiderVV, por aqui já caíram duas ou três gotas e começaram a ouvir-se alguns trovões


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 22:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> SpiderVV, por aqui já caíram duas ou três gotas e começaram a ouvir-se alguns trovões


Pelo detector do meteomoita, andam por aí perto sim.

http://meteomoita.com/trovoada_pt.php


----------



## Fratel (9 Jun 2015 às 22:26)

Eu não ouço nenhum trovão...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2015 às 22:45)

já vi 2 ou 3 relâmpagos, mas parece que vai passar ao lado


----------



## trepkos (9 Jun 2015 às 22:57)

david 6 disse:


> nas descargas do meteomoita foi registado uma em Senhora da Saúde, Évora, há 10min talvez tenha sido essa
> 
> http://meteomoita.com/trovoada_pt.php


Está mais perto do que pensava então.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2015 às 22:57)

e pronto tudo ao lado, o escudo continua, assim que a célula se aproximou daqui mudou de direcção nem vale a pena dizer mais nada...


----------



## vamm (10 Jun 2015 às 10:37)

Por aqui ontem esteve abafado e depois a temperatura foi sempre a pique, estavam 16ºC às 23h30 e a chegar um nevoeiro geladinho! Hoje está frio e completamente coberto.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Jun 2015 às 16:12)

Já começam a surgir!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2015 às 16:12)

Célula a deslocar-se para NNE , vai passar em Serpa!





Céu muito escuro em aproximação


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2015 às 16:17)

Já chove em Serpa





Rain Alarm


----------



## Brunomc (10 Jun 2015 às 18:54)

O vento aumentou por aqui na ultima meia-hora 
Penso que esta noite/madrugada vou ter um pouco de tudo, desde de nuvens baixas, altas, nevoeiro e aguaceiros...

Temperatura actual : 22.7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2015 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com neblina e foi a máxima mais baixa desde de 4 de Maio. 

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC
actual: 21.1ºC

Faz calor a semana toda, depois quando chega ao fim de semana e feriados está um tempo miserável e todos os anos é sempre a mesma treta.


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Jun 2015 às 21:21)

Pelos dados que eu tenho, Elvas deve estar com trovoada


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jun 2015 às 21:24)

Relâmpago disse:


> Pelos dados que eu tenho, Elvas deve estar com trovoada


Deves estar enganado não há células em Elvas


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2015 às 10:37)

Bom dia! Finalmente um dia fresco por aqui! 
Choveu de madrugada aqui e caíram uns pingos grossos por volta das 8H15m.
Agora céu nublado, vento fraco e apenas +19ºC!


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2015 às 10:45)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco agora por aqui. 

EdiT: Já acabou


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2015 às 12:36)

Pessoal de Portalegre, pelas imagens de radar do IPMA aparenta finalmente estar a chover por aí, confirmam?


----------



## talingas (11 Jun 2015 às 13:27)

Choveu fraco deste as 11h, tendo caido um aguaceiro de maior intensidade perto das 12:30H e depois parou por completo. Agora o Sol começa a querer aparecer, mas continua céu muito nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jun 2015 às 13:57)

Subscrevo o post acima, adicionando que a temp. sobe compulsivamente desde o último aguaceiro. 17,4ºC


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jun 2015 às 15:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com neblina e foi a máxima mais baixa desde de 4 de Maio.
> 
> Máxima: 22.0ºC
> mínima: 17.8ºC
> ...


Algarvio não reclames... parece que vão cair uns mm's preciosos, espero que não evapore tudo. É desta que dá para regar os cactos O "deserto" vai florir !


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

Alguém sabe se houve registo de fenômeno de ventos fortes, para os lados de Tavira?


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2015 às 21:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Algarvio não reclames... parece que vão cair uns mm's preciosos, espero que não evapore tudo. É desta que dá para regar os cactos O "deserto" vai florir !



Essa do "deserto" ir florir só dá-me vontade de rir. Eu reclamo sim, e é contigo já que o teu nick é trovoadas e emigraste para França e levaste as trovoadas contigo.  

Hoje mais um dia primaveril e com bastante vento e amanhã chega o fim de semana que dá para pontes em Olhão, já que 3ª feira é feriado em Olhão, vai estar mesmo bom para o bronze. 

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC
actual: 19.1ºC


----------



## Thomar (13 Jun 2015 às 12:42)

Pinga fraco agora em Ponte de Sôr! 
E cheira a terra molhada.
Vento fraco a aumentar de intensidade, céu todo nublado, temperatura actual de +18,5ºC! 
Está frescote!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Jun 2015 às 20:59)

Évora, hoje, às 20h05m.


----------



## trepkos (13 Jun 2015 às 23:46)

Hoje assisti a um dust devil de tamanho considerável em Évora. 

Formou-se em segundos, ganhou forma  e criou uma ventania incrível, cheguei a pensar que ia levantar a chapa da cobertura do retail.

Durou cerca de um minuto. 

Tinha o funil muito bem definido. 

Nunca tinha assistido a um tão grande e forte.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jun 2015 às 00:26)

Estranho isso não? Os dust devils não se formam apenas em condições de muito calor, estabilidade atmosférica e vento fraco/nulo? O dia tem sido precisamente o contrario...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jun 2015 às 01:20)

Tufao André disse:


> Estranho isso não? Os dust devils não se formam apenas em condições de muito calor, estabilidade atmosférica e vento fraco/nulo? O dia tem sido precisamente o contrario...


Nada a ver, o muito calor pelo menos.
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redemoinho

Houve abertas, foi suficiente para haver transferência de energia.


----------



## vitoreis (14 Jun 2015 às 01:39)

E chove em Faro à uns minutos... já não sabiamos o que era isto  Chuva fraca mas... chuva!


----------



## trepkos (14 Jun 2015 às 09:43)

Está muito negro para os lados de viana do Alentejo/beja. 

Parece estar a descarregar bem por lá.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2015 às 11:38)

Boas,
Por Portalegre chove já á mais de meia-hora, já choveu com alguma intensidade, agora chove fraco.
Esperemos que venha mais chuva


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2015 às 13:02)

Por cá, céu nublado e com abertas que dá para o sol ir espreitando. Aqui, não choveu e se chover não passará de 2 pingas. Trovoadas, nem deu para regar os cactos.  A partir de 3ª feira, vão voltar as noites tropicais e o calor. Não tarda, vão 2 meses sem cair 1 mm por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jun 2015 às 13:09)

16,5ºC e 8,4mm acumulados de madrugada e de manhã.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Jun 2015 às 13:17)

Chove moderado a forte em Évora já há uns 10-20 minutos.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jun 2015 às 13:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por cá, céu nublado e com abertas que dá para o sol ir espreitando. Aqui, não choveu e se chover não passará de 2 pingas. Trovoadas, nem deu para regar os cactos.  A partir de 3ª feira, vão voltar as noites tropicais e o calor. Não tarda, vão 2 meses sem cair 1 mm por aqui.


Também me parece que é mais do mesmo, ou seja, dissipa-se tudo ao passar pelo Algarve. Mesmo na serra tenho dúvidas que chova algo de jeito.
Curioso é ver que em anos normais até é frequente Junho registar precipitação. O ano passado por exemplo andou à volta de 10mm. Este ano, em ano de seca para registar 1mm está complicado e até não se pode dizer que é por falta de oportunidades, pois até tem havido, o problema é que não calha uma a jeito. Sinceramente já espero que seja este ano que comece a chover em Agosto à semelhança de 2006, salvo erro.
Este ano, culturas de sequeiro, nenhuma vai prestar na generalidade do Algarve. Mais uma perda para os Algarvios, na generalidade a nadar em dinheiro
Quanto aos cactos...acho que o problema foram os cactos da "Namíbia" que plantei este ano no jardim, ou seja, é a adaptação do clima ao meu jardim e não o contrário


----------



## trepkos (14 Jun 2015 às 13:30)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Chove moderado a forte em Évora já há uns 10-20 minutos.


Em que sitio?  Aqui na zona da tyco não chove grande coisa.


----------



## Thomar (14 Jun 2015 às 13:31)

Chove bem   em Ponte de Sôr desde há 20 minutos. E pelas imagens de radar vai ser uma tarde chuvosa por aqui!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jun 2015 às 13:47)

Chove de novo, 9,0mm. 15,9ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2015 às 13:47)

Chove bem por aqui, á quanto tempo não via um dia de chuva como hoje


----------



## Thomar (14 Jun 2015 às 14:04)

Já há mais de 45 minutos que chove fraco com períodos moderados de forma contínua. Dia de inverno.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2015 às 14:28)

e já ronca


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Jun 2015 às 14:39)

trepkos disse:


> Em que sitio?  Aqui na zona da tyco não chove grande coisa.


Zona do Bacelo/Granito.

Agora já está tudo tranquilo! Mas o céu não deixa margem para dúvidas...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2015 às 16:04)

Tarde de chuva ainda não parou


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jun 2015 às 17:56)

6mm registados em Apra num aguaceiro por volta das 11:45 (nota-se bem nas imagens de radar) e parou por aí. A ver se chove mais alguma coisa nas próximas horas.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

trovoadas disse:


> 6mm registados em Apra num aguaceiro por volta das 11:45 (nota-se bem nas imagens de radar) e parou por aí. A ver se chove mais alguma coisa nas próximas horas.



Confirmo, no Corotelo 5,8mm pela mesma hora. Em Faro cidade 0.2mm de madrugada...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2015 às 00:00)

Final da tarde com aguaceiros moderados


----------



## vamm (15 Jun 2015 às 11:11)

Ontem foi um dia de "chuva às pancadas" variando de fraco para moderado e demorando algum tempo. Hoje pelas 5h30/6h caiu uma boa ripadinha de água, deu para ficar a correr durante algum tempo, mas agora está um sol quente tão bom que até apetece deixar o trabalho e fazer a_ fotossíntese_


----------



## Thomar (15 Jun 2015 às 15:09)

Boa tarde! Cai agora por Ponte de Sôr uns chuviscos. 
Neste momento enquanto chuvisca o vento de Norte aumentou de intensidade, estão +23ºC!


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jun 2015 às 17:41)

trovoadas disse:


> 6mm registados em Apra num aguaceiro por volta das 11:45 (nota-se bem nas imagens de radar) e parou por aí. A ver se chove mais alguma coisa nas próximas horas.



Boas, corrijo o valor...foram 5,4mm registados e não 6 Não voltou a chover mais no dia de ontem. Nem à média do mês chega (média de Faro que é de 6,6mm) . E volta calor...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jun 2015 às 18:55)

Chove por aqui


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2015 às 22:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 21.2ºC
actual: 23.1ºC

Este mês, já leva 5 noites tropicais, no ano passado, só tive 3 noites tropicais.


----------



## Thomar (18 Jun 2015 às 17:16)

Que calor insuportável...  Por Ponte de Sôr *+36ºC! *

Ainda por cima o IPMA prevê para aqui *+38ºC* amanhã e *+39ºC *sábado!


----------



## Thomar (19 Jun 2015 às 09:11)

Bom dia. Mínima de +19ºC. Ás 08h30m, já estavam *+24ºC*.

O IPMA prevê para aqui *+38ºC* hoje e *+40ºC* para amanhã, sábado!


----------



## Thomar (19 Jun 2015 às 15:19)

Boa tarde! Estão pelo menos *+35,5ºC/+36ºC* por Ponte de Sôr. 
Uma volta pela cidade e o carro chega a marcar +37/+37,5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2015 às 21:41)

30,4ºC ainda por aqui, vento de leste.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Jun 2015 às 00:14)

Por Albufeira está 25.2c, as 00:13! O forno ligou no máximo!


----------



## MikeCT (20 Jun 2015 às 01:35)

01:35 da amanhã e estão 28,7ºC em Faro cidade e a subir desde as 23:25 que estavam 25,3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2015 às 04:05)

28,0ºC...


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2015 às 09:23)

Bom dia! Hoje vai ser um dia de calor insuportável por aqui. Ás 9H da manhã já estão *+27ºC!  *


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2015 às 10:08)

Boas,
A esta hora já estão 30ºc, mais um dia de forno


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2015 às 11:50)

Já estão pelo menos *+34ºC!*
Uma volta pela cidade e o carro marca *+35ºC/35,5ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2015 às 14:49)

Estremoz: céu parcialmente nublado e 36,3 ºC...


----------



## PedroMAR (20 Jun 2015 às 16:03)

Évora, com: 39.2°C
S. Miguel de Machede, com: 40.1°C


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2015 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguns cúmulos e calor.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
actual: 26.9ºC


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2015 às 22:53)

Por aqui cairam umas pingas por volta das 22h.


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

Já chove de novo com pingas bem gradas.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jun 2015 às 00:28)

Virgas.. vamos ter virgas.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 15:44)

Agreste disse:


> Virgas.. vamos ter virgas.



Já tivemos realmente aqui em Carcavelos. Mas hoje de manhã havia uma espectacular célula desenvolvida com bigorna, eco vermelho, descargas e tudo, mas... sobre o oceano ao largo de Sines.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-junho-2015.8272/page-63#post-494780


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2015 às 19:49)

Estremoz (19h10): vista para nordeste, leste e sueste...


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 20:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz (19h10): vista para nordeste, leste e sueste...



 Muito bom! Precisamente interrogava-me qual o aspecto destas nuvens.

Convecção de base alta e limitada em profundidade. No entanto esta nebulosidade aparecia no radar a essa hora, talvez por estar a largar virga:


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2015 às 23:41)

Sim, definitivamente base alta, via-as daqui, mas não chegou a precipitar. Houve, no entanto, frente de rajada, pelo que havia convecção.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2015 às 21:54)

Boas,
Hoje finalmente um dia mais fresco com algum nevoeiro pela manhã que logo se dissipou.
Entretanto decidi ir ao alto da serra de São Mamede e por lá bem fresco, ás 21h estavam 17ºc e com bastante vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2015 às 23:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais calor que ontem.

Máxima: 31.0ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC
actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2015 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e uma ligeira descida de temperatura.

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 21.5ºC

A máxima em Tavira foi de 30.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2015 às 13:49)

Boas
Em Grândola a mínima desta noite foi bem baixa 12, 5ºC

Agora esta bem agradavel muito sol vento fraco e cerca de 26ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2015 às 18:06)

Uma banda de cirros cruzou esta tarde o Alentejo, no sentido oeste-este.


----------



## Thomar (25 Jun 2015 às 17:10)

Boa tarde. Em Ponte de Sôr, já começou a* festa/semana do calor*, agora* +35ºC!*


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Final da tarde de ontem com o céu coberto de vírgulas...



Que lindas! Parecem ilhas no céu. Muito boas fotos! 




Gerofil disse:


> Uma banda de cirros cruzou esta tarde o Alentejo, no sentido oeste-este.



Os cirrus de ontem vistos pelo satélite Aqua nesta mensagem.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2015 às 19:43)

Final da tarde de ontem com o céu coberto de vírgulas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2015 às 23:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 16.5ºC
actual: 23.4ºC

A máxima em Tavira foi de 32.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 00:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A máxima em Tavira foi de 32.0ºC



 preparação para o sábado? Segundo a run do GFS das 18h chegará perto dos 34ºC/35ºC aí pelo sotavento, Tavira e VRSA, mas, como de costume, é modesto no que prevê para Faro/Olhão.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2015 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

Bem... o forno começa a ser ligado... 

Para já, são 09:20 da manhã e já levo 27,4ºC em Carvoeiro e 30,2ºC no Sítio das Fontes.

Estou curioso para ver as máximas de amanhã...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2015 às 12:27)

Depois do inicio da manhã ter sido marcado por ventos de NW, em que as máximas subiram aos *30,1ºC* em Carvoeiro e aos *35,6ºC* no Sítio das Fontes (nova máxima do ano, até ver..), neste momento o vento rodou para SW e as temperaturas desceram um bom bocado. Estou com  24,8ºC em Carvoeiro e 32,2ºC nas Fontes, neste momento.


----------



## Thomar (26 Jun 2015 às 15:21)

Muito calor por Ponte de Sôr, às 15H *+36ºC! *


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 19:38)

Elvas foi até agora a única estação oficial a superar nos registos horários os 39ºC: *39,3ºC*!






Mas Oriola e Beja tinham registado 38,7ºC às 16:00 utc, logo é natural que entre as 16h e as 17h tenham superado os 39ºC.
A estação MeteoAlentejo da Herdade da Bemposta atingiu os *39,1ºC* pelas 16:46 utc.
Ná consegui encontrar outras estações que possam ter atingido a marca dos 39ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 20:00)

Os mais de 40ºc registados pela estação São miguel de machede em Évora , serão influenciados..

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IVORAEVO2#history/s20140706/e20140706/mdaily


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2015 às 21:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e torradeira. 

Máxima: 34.4ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
actual: 29.3ºC

Esta tarde, já apanhei no carro  perto de Pechão, 35ºC, por volta das 17h30m.  Que bom, quem inventou o ar condicionado para os carros, pior é quando um gajo sai do carro e vai para a sauna. 

Esqueci-me de referir, que a máxima em Tavira, foi de 35.5ºC. Em Faro (cidade), a máxima foi de 32.9ºC, às 19h48m.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 22:43)

Mínima tropical de *22,6ºC* em Tavira 

Gráfico:






Agora ainda 28,8ºC 
http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 05:43)

Madrugada escaldante no litoral sul do Algarve:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2015 às 08:23)

Às 7h Faro já ia com *28,2ºC*


----------



## aoc36 (27 Jun 2015 às 08:44)

31 por Albufeira às 8:40


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2015 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Situação actual: 
*34,2ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e *32,2ºC* em Carvoeiro

As mínimas foram tropicais:
21,3ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 23,4ºC em Carvoeiro

A ver onde isto vai chegar...


----------



## Thomar (27 Jun 2015 às 09:50)

Valores Impressionantes no Algarve! 
Aqui no alto-alentejo em Ponte de Sôr às 9H a temperatura era de *+21ºC.*
O IPMA prevê para hoje e para aqui *+40ºC* e tem acertado!


----------



## Thomar (27 Jun 2015 às 10:04)

Em Tavira valores também impressionantes, pelo menos na estação da ciência viva:


*Tavira - Portugal* 
27-06-2015 09:55:00 (hora local) Lat/Lon: 37º 07' N,  7º 38' W



*Temperatura do ar:* 35.1 ºC / 95.2 ºF 
*    Temperatura max:* 35.1 ºC
*Temperatura min:* 27 ºC



*Humidade Relativa do ar :* 34%    



*Direcção do vento:* NNE (Nor-nordeste) - 30 º  



*Velocidade do vento: 2.2 m/s (7.9 Km/h) 
Média do Vento 
     (última hora): 2.9 Km/h 
Rajada (última hora): 14.4 Km/h 






 Precipitação: 0 mm     
     Radiação solar: 640 W/m²     



Pressão atmosférica: 1014 mBar   
*


----------



## Thomar (27 Jun 2015 às 10:16)

A estação no Algarve Meteofontes já vai com* +35,8ºC! *


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Jun 2015 às 10:29)

Thomar disse:


> A estação no Algarve Meteofontes já vai com* +35,8ºC! *


36.7... Vai lançada


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2015 às 10:35)

Faro com *35,7ºC* às 9h UTC!

A previsão horária do IPMA a subestimar um pouco o calor no Algarve, embora o previsse exactamente para o inicio da manhã:


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2015 às 10:47)

Thomar disse:


> A estação no Algarve Meteofontes já vai com* +35,8ºC! *



Ainda me surpreende mais a estação de Carvoeiro, que vai com *35,4ºC*... junto ao mar é obra...
Enquanto o vento estiver do quadrante N, vai continuar a escaldar...

Entretanto, no Sitio das Fontes já vai com* 37ºC *


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 11:15)

Sitio das fontes em 2º lugar, já com *37,8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2015 às 11:33)

Como seria de esperar, Faro já vai baixando a temperatura, às 11h registava *33,6ºC* com vento de Este.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 11:39)

Estação em Vilamoura, também já está em descida desde as 11h , o vento rodou para SE / SSE
Máxima de *39,2ºC* 
Minima brutal de *26,1ºC *

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROVIL2#history


A estação de Tavira teve uma mínima ainda superior , *27ºC*




http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2015 às 11:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estação em Vilamoura, também já está em descida desde as 11h , o vento rodou para SE / SSE
> Máxima de *39,2ºC*
> Minima brutal de *26,1ºC *
> 
> ...



E será a estação de Vilamoura fiável no que toca a temperaturas diurnas?


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2015 às 11:48)

Em Carvoeiro também já desce, com o vento a rodar para SSE. 32,5ºC neste momento, depois de já ter estado nos 35,7ºC.

No Sitio das Fontes é que o vento ainda continua de NE... logo.. *38,5ºC* neste momento!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jun 2015 às 12:01)

V.R.S.A.

Forno ligado, 39.6ºC ás 11:48h. Céu limpo vento muito fraco de Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 12:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Situação actual:
> *34,2ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e *32,2ºC* em Carvoeiro
> ...



O que mais me espanta é teres tido uma minima tropical no Sitio das Fontes, dado que é um local de inversão.
Não é muito habitual, certo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 12:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E será a estação de Vilamoura fiável no que toca a temperaturas diurnas?



Pois, não sei as condições de instalação..
Pela informação do WU é uma Davis vantage pro2.
Está registada no WeatherLink : http://www.weatherlink.com/user/timmyp2/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Comparando com as estações mais próximas:
- Rua de Volta do Barinel - Quarteira (netatmo): *26,5ºC*
- Algarve - Almancil (Davis vantage pro2): *24ºC*
- Albufeira - Algarve (Davis vantage pro2): *24,9ºC*


Estação Monte , perto Montenegro - Faro , registou mínima de *25,4ºC*
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/monte/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 12:36)

@SpiderVV , preparavas-te para ter uma mínima "super" tropical não fosse a brisa de S / SE aparecer..

*28,8ºC* às 2:24h da manhã

Estranho pensei que em dias de calor ,  se o vento viesse de SSE trazia o calor do Alentejo e Espanha , será por ser só uma brisa


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 12:44)

São miguel de machede: *39,5ºC*
Serpa: *39,2ºC*
Amareleja: *39,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2015 às 12:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> @SpiderVV , preparavas-te para ter uma mínima "super" tropical não fosse a brisa de S / SE aparecer..
> 
> *28,8ºC* às 2:24h da manhã
> 
> Estranho pensei que em dias de calor ,  se o vento viesse de SSE trazia o calor do Alentejo e Espanha , será por ser só uma brisa



Ainda foi uma boa inversão em Portalegre.
A estação da cidade andou nos 18ºC durante a madrugada, ao passo que a EMA andou nos 28ºC.

A mínima na EMA de Portalegre deve ter sido na casa dos 27ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 12:52)

Muito calor no interior do Algarve

Dados de uma Davis vantage pro2





http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IDNS51


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 13:06)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda foi uma boa inversão em Portalegre.
> A estação da cidade andou nos 18ºC durante a madrugada, ao passo que a EMA andou nos 28ºC.
> 
> A mínima na EMA de Portalegre deve ter sido na casa dos 27ºC.



Incrível a inversão na estação da cidade , enquanto a outra esteve sempre com vento de Norte , registando uma mínima altíssima


----------



## Agreste (27 Jun 2015 às 13:56)

não é das vagas de calor mais espectaculares mas o bafo na rua é tremendo... Muito calor mesmo a 1km da praia.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jun 2015 às 13:59)

a água fria da torneira vem morna. Hoje vai ser impossível dormir.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2015 às 14:13)

VRSA e Castro Marim com 38ºC às 13h 

Subestimei o calor nas apostas, e sendo assim já devo estar no fundo da tabela


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jun 2015 às 14:19)

Agreste disse:


> não é das vagas de calor mais espectaculares mas o bafo na rua é tremendo... Muito calor mesmo a 1km da praia.


Calma que ainda agora estamos no início...pelos modelos o calor não desarma tão cedo! Basta uma mudança nos ventos e temos o forno ligado. Está visto que o período quente está aí para ficar, não digo que supere 2003 e 2004 mas que vais ser quente lá isso vai.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jun 2015 às 14:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Calma que ainda agora estamos no início...pelos modelos o calor não desarma tão cedo! Basta uma mudança nos ventos e temos o forno ligado. Está visto que o período quente está aí para ficar, não digo que supere 2003 e 2004 mas que vais ser quente lá isso vai.


vamos lá ver se alguns record de 2003 não serão batidos este verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2015 às 14:31)

Agreste disse:


> não é das vagas de calor mais espectaculares mas o bafo na rua é tremendo... Muito calor mesmo a 1km da praia.



Podes crer, Agreste. Está mesmo tipo deserto, só falta os camelos e diria que estava em Marrocos. Mesmo, o vento de sueste é insuportável. Faro (cidade) está com 35.9ºC, vá lá que temos vento de sueste neste momento, eu quero ver se mais logo o vento enfraquece e roda para N, ainda ultrapassamos os 40ºC.

Algumas temperaturas neste momento:

Almancil: 38.2ºC
Faro (cidade): 35.9ºC
Tavira: 37.9ºC
Olhão: 34.8ºC

Junto à entrada na A22, do nó de Olhão, na rotunda, o meu carro marcou 42.0ºC. Nunca vi, o carro marcar tal temperatura, quando cheguei a Olhão, tinha 35ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jun 2015 às 14:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> @SpiderVV , preparavas-te para ter uma mínima "super" tropical não fosse a brisa de S / SE aparecer..
> 
> *28,8ºC* às 2:24h da manhã
> 
> Estranho pensei que em dias de calor ,  se o vento viesse de SSE trazia o calor do Alentejo e Espanha , será por ser só uma brisa


Repara que o vento não só virou como enfraqueceu, logo foi suficiente para causar inversão.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jun 2015 às 14:59)

a brisa mal consegue entrar... já me falaram em 40ºC em Estoi.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jun 2015 às 15:03)

isto está complicado... esperemos que tudo se mantenha calmo em relação a incêndios e toda a gente esteja descansada. 

Com o final da tarde é provável que exista uma mudança de vento: a pouca brisa marítima desaparece e o vento deverá rodar para norte.
Durante o dia temos baixas pressões térmicas que nos trazem o vento do mar... à noite temos altas pressões que nos trazem o ar quente do interior.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jun 2015 às 15:08)

Agreste disse:


> a brisa mal consegue entrar... já me falaram em 40ºC em Estoi.


36,8ºc em Apra agora e já chegou aos 37,7ºc. Não me parece que tenha chegado aos 40ºc nessa zona mas pontualmente talvez. Já temos algumas máximas de 38ºc um pouco pelo Algarve de Portimão a V.R.S.A.


----------



## PedroMAR (27 Jun 2015 às 16:10)

Actualmente está mais calor em S. Miguel de Machede (42.5ºC) do que na Amareleja (41.6ºC)


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jun 2015 às 16:37)

42,0ºC às 15 UTC na EMA de Beja.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2015 às 17:22)

Estremoz com 38,4 ºC às 16h36.


----------



## Thomar (27 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

Por Ponte de Sôr *+40/40,5ºC* ás 17H15m e de carro uma volta pela cidade marca* 42ºC! *

Está *fresquinho... *


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jun 2015 às 18:46)

Daqui a pouco vai ligar o forno em Faro...até parece que já estou a ver...não a sentir porque não estou pelas "Arabias"


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jun 2015 às 18:49)

Apra com 35,6ºc com brisa de sudoeste...não há-de demorar muito a virar para Norte...


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 19:34)

Traçado grosseiro da isotérmica dos 40,0ºC só para ter uma ideia da evolução ao longo da tarde. O pólo do calor é sem dúvida Beja:






Editado com as temperaturas às 18:00 utc e 19:00 utc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2015 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e tórrido.

Máxima: 37.4ºC
mínima: 26.2ºC
actual: 34.0ºC

O vento é fraco e tem várias direcções, por aqui, é de Norte, em Tavira é de NE/E, em Almancil é de SW, em Faro (cidade) é de W/NW. 

Algumas máximas históricas para Junho:

Almancil: 39.1ºC
Faro (Aeroporto): 36.8ºC (penso que o record em Junho é de 37.1ºC, bem perto de cair, quem sabe se não cai amanhã)
Olhão: 37.4ºC
Tavira: 38.9ºC

De referir, que o aviso no Algarve mais apropriado é o Laranja e não o Amarelo, é o que dá ter uma estação dentro da Ria Formosa, que o resto não importa.

El Granado, bem junto na fronteira entre Portugal e Espanha, teve uma máxima de 43.9ºC, foi a mais alta da rede da AEMET.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 20:48)

PedroMAR disse:


> Actualmente está mais calor em S. Miguel de Machede (42.5ºC)



No wunderground informa que é uma WS-1080 (PCE)
Tem o RS de origem ou foi feito um novo de pratos pex. ?
Seria interessante saber as condições de instalação da estação, uma foto já ajuda


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Jun 2015 às 21:19)

Segundo um amigo que está em S.Marcos do Campo, próximo da barragem do Alqueva, esta tarde tiveram 44,5 graus


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

A temperatura em Apra (São Brás Alportel) ainda desceu até aos 27,5ºc e entretanto já está nos 29ºc com a mudança do vento para norte/nordeste


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 22:29)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Segundo um amigo que está em S.Marcos do Campo, próximo da barragem do Alqueva, esta tarde tiveram 44,5 graus



Mas é preciso conhecer as condições de registo. Se um termómetro ficar ao sol até chega aos 60ºC e entre esse extremo e uma  estação normalizada em local apropriado vai uma grande distância.
Mesmo assim não são de rejeitar valores dessa ordem em locais muito particulares, embora hoje duvido.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Jun 2015 às 23:16)

Isto está mau, de facto. Por volta das 15:30, registei 42ºC (termómetro do carro). Tinha o carro na garagem, onde registava 24ºC. 10 minutos depois de começar a andar, 42ºC! Entretanto fui tentar apanhar ar agora ao início da noite, mas está um sufoco. Mesmo agora (23:05), o carro ainda marca 30ºC. Hoje vai ser difícil dormir


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jun 2015 às 23:18)

Ainda 31,3ºC. Está um bafo insuportável na rua.


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2015 às 00:24)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Segundo um amigo que está em S.Marcos do Campo, próximo da barragem do Alqueva, esta tarde tiveram 44,5 graus



Eu já andei entre Portel e Alqueva, e posso dizer que pelo menos durante os dias em que andei entre as duas zonas, existiam diferenças marcantes de temperatura, de uma para a outra.
Em dias como o de hoje, não acho impossível esse tipo de valores no Alqueva, apenas talvez um pouco inflacionados, mas seria necessário saber mais sobre as condições de medição.

De todas as formas, há vastas zonas mais quentes que o Alqueva na Bacia do Guadiana:

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.0561131,-7.6865353,37515m/data=!3m1!1e3

https://www.google.pt/maps/@37.6176778,-7.6515164,37738m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Jun 2015 às 00:47)

StormRic disse:


> Mas é preciso conhecer as condições de registo. Se um termómetro ficar ao sol até chega aos 60ºC e entre esse extremo e uma  estação normalizada em local apropriado vai uma grande distância.
> Mesmo assim não são de rejeitar valores dessa ordem em locais muito particulares, embora hoje duvido.


O meu amigo ía a medir pela temperatura que marcava no carro.. disse-me que as temperaturas variavam entre os 40 e os 42,5.. e ao chegar a S.Marcos do Campo marcava 44,5


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 01:09)

Que brutalidade!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 01:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda 31,3ºC. Está um bafo insuportável na rua.


E não quer arrefecer, 31,5ºC 
Deve estar muito complicado dormir assim


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2015 às 01:19)

Acabou mesmo agora o vento de virar para Sul localmente. 28,8ºC a descer compulsivamente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 01:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acabou mesmo agora o vento de virar para Sul localmente. 28,8ºC a descer compulsivamente.



A estação na cidade ainda com *30ºC* e vento de Norte





Aquele corredor (roxo) entre a serra da Penha e são Mamede, deve fazer com que o vento de norte atinga com mais velocidade e faça manter a temperatura  na estação portalegre (cidade)..


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 02:47)

celsomartins84 disse:


> O meu amigo ía a medir pela temperatura que marcava no carro.. disse-me que as temperaturas variavam entre os 40 e os 42,5.. e ao chegar a S.Marcos do Campo marcava 44,5



Pois, é complicado saber que ar está o sensor de temperatura exterior de um veículo a medir, especialmente em andamento. A circulação do ar produzida pelo movimento da viatura pode por exemplo levar a camada de ar que está junto ao asfalto para o sensor e essa camada está obviamente a uma temperatura muito superior à situada entre 1,25 e 2m acima do solo. Mesmo medida a essa altura mas sobre uma estrada, o ar recebe a irradiação do asfalto e está a uma temperatura que não é representativa da zona. A própria viatura emana calor do motor e a chapa está aquecida pelo sol logo também irradia calor, etc. Claro que as temperaturas medidas podem ser comparadas ao longo do trajecto mas só tem valor em termos de variação, não de valor absoluto. Pode-se obter uma estimativa grosseira mas o sensor no veículo terá que ser aferido com temperaturas fidedignas em estações normalizadas e mesmo assim as condições vão mudando com a direcção, o tipo de estrada, a velocidade, etc.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2015 às 02:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A estação na cidade ainda com *30ºC* e vento de Norte
> 
> 
> Aquele corredor (roxo) entre a serra da Penha e são Mamede, deve fazer com que o vento de norte atinga com mais velocidade e faça manter a temperatura  na estação portalegre (cidade)..


Basta estar vento de Norte, o que se passa é uma inversão local devido à ausência de vento em altitude, que não deixa o ar quente (vindo de Norte) chegar cá abaixo, nesta zona, devido à mais baixa altitude. É, no entanto, suficiente para atingir a cidade. Se o vento fortalecesse na cidade, provavelmente aqui voltaria a aquecer.
Tudo uma questão de dinâmica.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 04:19)

StormRic disse:


> Traçado grosseiro da isotérmica dos 40,0ºC só para ter uma ideia da evolução ao longo da tarde. O pólo do calor é sem dúvida Beja:



Às 20h, uma hora apenas antes do pôr-do-sol, Beja com 41,0ºC e Elvas com 40,2ºC. Acrescentei o mapa das 19:00 utc à sequência dos "quarentas".


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 08:07)

Como em poucos km`s tudo muda 















Alguém sabe qual foi a mínima mais alta registada em Portalegre?


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2015 às 12:32)

Bom dia! Mínima no limite do tropical *+20ºC*, antes das 7h. Ás 11H, já estavam *+30ºC. *
Agora lá fora está um bafo e uns segundos ao sol é o suficiente para sentir as costas a escaldar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2015 às 13:21)

Em Portugal, só Portalegre pode bater a mínima histórica de 32.2ºC, pertencente a Faro. Mesmo assim, ainda longe dos valores de Faro. Mesmo assim, acredito mais em Faro bater a si próprio, do que Portalegre bater Faro.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e brasa, neste momento, sigo com 28.8ºC.


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2015 às 13:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Portugal, só Portalegre pode bater a mínima histórica de 32.2ºC, pertencente a Faro. Mesmo assim, ainda longe dos valores de Faro. Mesmo assim, acredito mais em Faro bater a si próprio, do que Portalegre bater Faro.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e brasa, neste momento, sigo com 28.8ºC.



Existem algumas zonas com bastante potencial para bater esse recorde, apenas não têm é estações ainda.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2015 às 13:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Como em poucos km`s tudo muda
> 
> Alguém sabe qual foi a mínima mais alta registada em Portalegre?


Acho que rondou os 32ºC nos anos 80, mas Faro detém esse recorde. Não me lembro onde consegui ver estes dados, no entanto. Em Julho de 2012 tive mínima de 30ºC.

Por aqui, (mais perto da estação Portalegre/Cidade), mínima de 20,9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 14:12)

Estreiam-se os quarenta desta vez em Elvas e uma hora mais cedo do que ontem.
Ontem: 40,3ºC em Beja às 13:00 utc (Elvas 39,6ºC)
*Hoje*: *40,1ºC* em *Elvas* às *12:00 utc* (Beja 39,6ºC)


----------



## PedroMAR (28 Jun 2015 às 14:35)

Évora está com: 41ºC (http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/)
S. Miguel de Machede com: 41.1ºC (http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=38.643,-7.737&sp=IVORAEVO2)


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 14:43)

Amareleja 41,5ºC e 10%.
Serpa (Herdade da Bemposta) 41,6ºC e 12%.

Valores pouco antes das 14:30

Estações MeteoAlentejo

EMA de Beja do IPMA:

*41,5* às 14h. 

Beja (MeteoAlentejo) às 14:00 também: 39,6ºC


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jun 2015 às 15:00)

Apra hoje nos 35ºc e vento de Sul/Sueste. Ontem ainda chegou aos 38ºc no pico do calor . A miníma foi de 21ºc (esta noite foi sempre a descer ao contrário da noite anterior que após miníma de 24ºc por volta da meia-noite subiu para 27ºc e aí se fixou)


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 15:29)

*42,7ºC* em Beja (IPMA) às 15h.

40,1ºC na estação WU IBEJABEJ2 à mesma hora, situada no centro da cidade.
Esta diferença tão grande é estranha.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 15:38)

LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Ataboeira) com *41,1ºC
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde*

WS Panoias, Beja PT com *41ºC
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/hendrik07*

Herdade Bemposta com *41,4ºC*
*http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJASER3*

Beja com *40,4ºC
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJABEJ2*

Serpa com *41,4ºC*
*http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJASER2*

Amareleja com *41,9ºC*
*http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJAAMA2*

Redondo com *41,5ºC*
*http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IREDONDO2*

São miguel de machede com *40,7ºC*
*http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVORAEVO2*

Évora com *40,3ºC*
*http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/*


----------



## Agreste (28 Jun 2015 às 15:43)

incêndio em Sabóia - Odemira.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 15:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Ataboeira) com *41,1ºC
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde*
> 
> WS Panoias, Beja PT com *41ºC
> ...



Excelente acompanhamento JoãoPaulo, como sempre.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jun 2015 às 15:59)

Agreste disse:


> incêndio em Sabóia - Odemira.


Ai ai...terá sido da travagem do comboio?... é preciso muita atenção às ignições facilmente pode resultar em nova catástrofe na região. Anteontem também houve um incêndio em Perpignan devido a uma fagulha da travagem do comboio.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jun 2015 às 16:07)

Parece que a estação de Elvas foi à vidinha...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2015 às 16:10)

37.5ºc por aqui neste momento certamente não vai chegar aos 40 como o previsto, vai soprando algum vento de vez em quando.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 16:20)

StormRic disse:


> *42,7ºC* em Beja (IPMA) às 15h.
> 
> 40,1ºC na estação WU IBEJABEJ2 à mesma hora, situada no centro da cidade.
> Esta diferença tão grande é estranha.



Esses *42,7ºC* são de uma outra estação em Beja , talvez de uma base aérea ..









No Ogimet , aparecem duas estações :
> Base aérea ( registos de 3 em 3horas )





> Penso que do IPMA


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 16:23)

10 estações IPMA nos quarenta às 14:00 utc (5 na hora anterior, conto com Elvas, não há razão para ter descido)






Amareleja e Bemposta já chegaram aos 42,3ºC mas oscilam agora com valores quase iguais ou inferiores.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 16:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> > Penso que do IPMA



Os valores horários desta não coincidem com a do IPMA  que aparece tradicionalmente.

A dos 42,7ºC deve ser a do aeroporto, sim.

Regista agora *42,9ºC* às 16h!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 16:41)

LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Ataboeira) com *41,9ºC*

Em Panoias , o vento de SW está a aumentar de intensidade, atuais *37,6ºC* , depois de ter *41,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 16:45)

Agreste disse:


> incêndio em Sabóia - Odemira.





trovoadas disse:


> Ai ai...terá sido da travagem do comboio?... é preciso muita atenção às ignições facilmente pode resultar em nova catástrofe na região. Anteontem também houve um incêndio em Perpignan devido a uma fagulha da travagem do comboio.



O incêndio é a vários quilómetros da linha, não tem relação com o comboio:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-incendios-2015.8058/page-21#post-495799


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

Fiz um resumo das temperaturas de ontem , na zona do Alentejo


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Beja nos *42,6ºC* às 16h!


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jun 2015 às 18:25)

Apra já nos 36ºc em ritmo de subida. O forno está a ligar!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 18:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Beja nos *42,6ºC* às 16h!


Elvas (16h) 43,1ºC
Elvas (17h) 43ºC 

O deserto


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2015 às 18:34)

Essa estação de Elvas, está a que altitude?

Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

208m.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/redes.observacao/meteo/index.html


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 18:47)

A estação do @actioman em Elvas registou *41,2ºC* , pelos dados do wunderground está a 271m de altitude


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2015 às 18:50)

A estação de fruticultura é mesmo à saída da cidade, na parte sudeste, penso, que é bem mais baixa que o local onde a estação do @actioman está. Ele poderá estar a contabilizar a altitude do prédio no Wu também.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 19:17)

Beja ainda subiu na última hora (18h)





Evolução da temperatura


----------



## actioman (28 Jun 2015 às 19:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A estação do @actioman em Elvas registou *41,2ºC* , pelos dados do wunderground está a 271m de altitude





SpiderVV disse:


> A estação de fruticultura é mesmo à saída da cidade, na parte sudeste, penso, que é bem mais baixa que o local onde a estação do @actioman está. Ele poderá estar a contabilizar a altitude do prédio no Wu também.



Boas pessoal! 

Sim a estação do IPMA, segundo o site deles está a 208m, embora no goolge earth apareça aos 222m. A minha está nos 271m (medido em mais de um GPS) e no google earth esta a 275m. A este valor há que somar os cerca de 16m da altura do telhado, onde ela está, até ao solo.

Ou seja, como já referi em vários outros posts, por estar tão elevada do solo as máximas são amenizadas 1 a 2 graus (pra baixo) e as mínimas igualmente amenizadas, mas pra cima (em especial nas noites de inversão térmica).







A EMA do IPMA mais em detalhe com imagem de 1/9/2013:







E nunca mais chega o Outono/Inverno!! 

Fogo que calor horrível!!


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 20:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fiz um resumo das temperaturas de ontem , na zona do Alentejo





Joaopaulo disse:


> O deserto





Joaopaulo disse:


> Evolução da temperatura



 Excelente trabalho! 

É interessante que as estações não IPMA concordaram bastante com as oficiais, não houve discrepâncias que levem a desconfiar de uma instalação incorrecta.

Vamos ver até que horas se aguentam acima dos 40ºC, ontem foi até às 20h, uma hora antes do ocaso.






Às 19h Beja tinha descido mas ainda estava nos *42,0ºC*!


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2015 às 21:51)

Máxima de 37,9ºc, eu estou com o actioman nunca mais chega o outono/ inverno.
Definitivamente não me dou bem com o calor


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 21:57)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente trabalho!
> 
> É interessante que as estações não IPMA concordaram bastante com as oficiais, não houve discrepâncias que levem a desconfiar de uma instalação incorrecta.
> 
> Vamos ver até que horas se aguentam acima dos 40ºC, ontem foi até às 20h, uma hora antes do ocaso.



Obrigado!

Às 20h de hoje , Amareleja ainda estava acima dos 40ºC

Não aparece a de Elvas...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 22:14)

actioman disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Sim a estação do IPMA, segundo o site deles está a 208m, embora no goolge earth apareça aos 222m. A minha está nos 271m (medido em mais de um GPS) e no google earth esta a 275m. A este valor há que somar os cerca de 16m da altura do telhado, onde ela está, até ao solo.
> 
> ...




Boas actioman, a estação de Elvas está de facto a 208 metros de altitude, a melhor ferramenta para averiguar isso é carta militar, o google earth é mais eficaz em relevos acidentados, em pequenos desníveis apresenta pouca precisão.
Tens aqui a carta, a curva nivel de 210 metros passa pela  estação de melhoramento de plantas, a estação do IPMA está abaixo da linha, portanto correctissimos os 208 metros.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2015 às 22:18)

Estremoz com temperatura a oscilar hoje entre os 21,6 ºC de mínima e os 39,2 ºC de máxima.

EXTREMOS DE JUNHO: Mínima de 27,0 ºC em 2012 (dia 27) e máxima de 39,3 ºC em 2012 (dia 26).


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2015 às 09:16)

Hoje nos valores horários, a EMA de Portalegre não desceu dos *30,7ºC*. 

Poder-se-à ter batido o recorde de mínima para o mês de Junho, que pertencia também a Portalegre:
"Maior valor de Temperatura Mínima: *30.2ºC*, em _Portalegre, 14.Junho.1981_"


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2015 às 10:32)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje nos valores horários, a EMA de Portalegre não desceu dos *30,7ºC*.
> 
> Poder-se-à ter batido o recorde de mínima para o mês de Junho, que pertencia também a Portalegre:
> "Maior valor de Temperatura Mínima: *30.2ºC*, em _Portalegre, 14.Junho.1981_"



Estranho esse valor, pois na estação *Portalegre (Cidade)* a mínima foi de 19,1 ºC; aqui em *Estremoz* eu tive uma mínima foi de 22,9 ºC na cidade e a estação do IPMA (a cerca de 7/8 quilómetros da cidade) teve uma mínima de 17,9 ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jun 2015 às 10:44)

É uma diferença brutal, mas aqui em Viseu já chegou a haver diferenças da temperatura mínima na ordem dos 8/9ºC entre a cidade e o aeródromo(6km) em noites de inversão durante o Verão.
Numa dessas madrugadas em que a diferença era brutal, fiz esse percurso de bicicleta e era notória a diferença.

Diferenças de 4ºC por exmeplo são banalíssimas, ainda ontem a mínima foi de 12.7ºC na cidade e 16.5ºC no aeródromo.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2015 às 11:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Estranho esse valor, pois na estação *Portalegre (Cidade)* a mínima foi de 19,1 ºC; aqui em *Estremoz* eu tive uma mínima foi de 22,9 ºC na cidade e a estação do IPMA (a cerca de 7/8 quilómetros da cidade) teve uma mínima de 17,9 ºC.



A estação de Portalegre situa-se na serra, e com este tipo de sinóptica é por norma a estação com as mínimas mais elevadas do país.
Aliás, até há pouco tempo, a EMA de Portalegre detinha o recorde de temperatura mínima mais elevada nos meses de Junho, Julho, Agosto e Setembro, todas na casa dos 30-31ºC.

Depois Faro há uns anos, em Julho, teve uma mínima na casa dos 32ºC.

EMA de Portalegre, sem qualquer inversão:





Portalegre (cidade), a uma cota bastante inferior, e a sofrer de inversão térmica:


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jun 2015 às 13:50)

Mapa do resumo de ontem , temperaturas máximas


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jun 2015 às 13:56)

AnDré disse:


> A estação de Portalegre situa-se na serra, e com este tipo de sinóptica é por norma a estação com as mínimas mais elevadas do país.
> Aliás, até há pouco tempo, a EMA de Portalegre detinha o recorde de temperatura mínima mais elevada nos meses de Junho, Julho, Agosto e Setembro, todas na casa dos 30-31ºC.
> 
> Depois Faro há uns anos, em Julho, teve uma mínima na casa dos 32ºC.
> ...



Minimas de ontem ( dia 28 ):





Quem morar lá em cima , vem passar a noite cá em baixo ao fresco


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2015 às 14:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Minimas de ontem ( dia 28 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mesmo pá que diferença brutal para tão poucos quilómetros.


----------



## Heat (29 Jun 2015 às 19:06)

Encontrei uma menção às temperaturas de ontem em Portugal num forum estrangeiro, sobretudo aos 44ºC de Elvas, que são tratados como inválidos por eles. Fazem exactamente uma comparação aos valores obtidos no mesmo dia por uma estação de um membro deste forum, penso... Parecem me um tanto invejosos. Alguém quer comentar? http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/for...-heatwave-watch-end-of-june-2015/page__st__20

Falam também da questão da Amareleja, mas esta não mudou recentemente de localização?

PS Só agr vi a página anterior em que se fala exactamente da questão de Elvas


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2015 às 20:37)

Heat disse:


> Encontrei uma menção às temperaturas de ontem em Portugal num forum estrangeiro, sobretudo aos 44ºC de Elvas, que são tratados como inválidos por eles. Fazem exactamente uma comparação aos valores obtidos no mesmo dia por uma estação de um membro deste forum, penso... Parecem me um tanto invejosos. Alguém quer comentar? http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/for...-heatwave-watch-end-of-june-2015/page__st__20
> 
> Falam também da questão da Amareleja, mas esta não mudou recentemente de localização?
> 
> PS Só agr vi a página anterior em que se fala exactamente da questão de Elvas


Sim a estação da Amareleja mudou de sítio


----------



## Thomar (29 Jun 2015 às 21:16)

Os meus dados de Ponte de Sôr destes 3 dias abrasadores:
Sábado - Temp Máx. *+41ºC* -Temp min* +18,5ºC.*
Domingo - Temp Máx*.* *+41ºC* -Temp min* +20ºC.*
Segunda - Temp Máx. *+40ºC* -Temp min* +18ºC.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou com céu nublado com o típico "rabo do levante" e bem mais agradável. 

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC
actual: 23.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2015 às 21:53)

Estremoz: temperatura a oscilar entre os 22,9 e os 39,2 ºC. A temperatura máxima foi igual à do dia de ontem.

Tempo típico de Junho, em que surgem sempre alguns dias  mais quentes que outros


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jun 2015 às 22:36)

AnDré disse:


> A estação de Portalegre situa-se na serra, e com este tipo de sinóptica é por norma a estação com as mínimas mais elevadas do país.
> Aliás, até há pouco tempo, a EMA de Portalegre detinha o recorde de temperatura mínima mais elevada nos meses de Junho, Julho, Agosto e Setembro, todas na casa dos 30-31ºC.
> 
> Depois Faro há uns anos, em Julho, teve uma mínima na casa dos 32ºC.
> ...


A minha estação, na zona da de Portalegre (Cidade), teve mínima de 21,2ºC. O que acontece é que o vento vira para Sul devido à insuficiência de vento em altitude. Noutro tipo de sinóptica também costuma haver mínimas mais altas por aqui (Julho 2012).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2015 às 16:12)

Dia fresco com 33,7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Dia fresco com 33,7ºC



 ...


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 17:09)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Dia fresco com 33,7ºC





Esse "fresco" é algo que aqui em Carcavelos ainda não foi sequer atingido este ano.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jun 2015 às 17:23)

dia extremamente agradável... tempo fresco, hoje dá pra dormir.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2015 às 18:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Dia fresco com 33,7ºC


Fresquíssimo... 40ºc também é fresco?


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 19:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Fresquíssimo... 40ºc também é fresco?



Obviamente que é relativo, depois de se aguentar vários dias acima de 40ºC, descer para trinta e poucos é um alívio. A sensação é mesmo essa.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2015 às 20:41)

StormRic disse:


> Obviamente que é relativo, depois de se aguentar vários dias acima de 40ºC, descer para trinta e poucos é um alívio. A sensação é mesmo essa.


Desse ponto de vista sim, agora ter 33,7ºc obviamente que não é um dia fresco


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2015 às 21:16)

StormRic disse:


> Obviamente que é relativo, depois de se aguentar vários dias acima de 40ºC, descer para trinta e poucos é um alívio. A sensação é mesmo essa.



StormRic, alívio é passar de 37.4ºC de sábado, para 23ºC hoje, isto sim, é alívio.  Pior é que amanhã acaba-se a mama e vem aí o noroeste, que por estas bandas, não é lá muito bom. 

Se o Porto, tem a chamada orvalhada pelo São João, o Algarve teve a sua orvalhada pelo São Pedro.  Hoje, já se vai dormir muito melhor, antes que volte os dias mais quentes. 

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC
actual: 21.6ºC


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2015 às 01:05)

actioman disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Sim a estação do IPMA, segundo o site deles está a 208m, embora no goolge earth apareça aos 222m. A minha está nos 271m (medido em mais de um GPS) e no google earth esta a 275m. A este valor há que somar os cerca de 16m da altura do telhado, onde ela está, até ao solo.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, Actionman.

Penso que as diferenças de temperatura são afinal dentro do esperado.


----------

